# Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC  mit  Be Quiet E9 450w ?



## Saiyu (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

Da ich mir nun nachdem ich meinen neuen PC zusammengestellt habe, doch etwas zeit gelassen habe mit der Grafikkarten anschaffung, bin ich drauf und dran mir die neue Vapor X zu kaufen. Erst sollte es die 280x dct2 werden, dann die 290 tri x, doch nun doch die Vapor x.
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da ich mich recht wenig mit diesen ganzen Watt verbrauchs Sachen auskenne, nun meine frage:

Da ich ein Be Quiet E9 450w besitze, stellt sich mir die frage ob diese ohne Probleme die Vapor X versorgen kann.
- ich nutze nur 1 Monitor
-es soll nur 1 graka verbaut werden
- sonstige verbaute Komponenten bitte der sig entnehmen 
- zudem werden 2 Schwarzlicht leuchten á 30cm versorgt
- es soll irgendwann noch eine ssd folgen

würde dies ohne Probleme laufen?
Da diese Karte ja OC ist, würde ein 'runtertakten'
 auf die normalen tri-x werte sinn machen? 
Ich habe gehört das ein Netzteil mit jedem Jahr an Leistung verliert... wäre dann nach 1-2 Jahren ein austauschen ratsam, da die konfig so ja recht ausgereizt wäre oder? 

Danke den fleißigen Forum-Schreibern schon mal im voraus


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Mai 2014)

Reicht locker aus. Nach 5 Jahren sollte man so langsam darüber nachdenken, ein NT zu tauschen, da Caps altern. Wieso sollte Heruntertakten Sinn machen? Das ist recht sinnlos.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe jetzt nicht deine CPU, aber wenn es kein Opteron ist,  kannst du den VaporX-Kühler auch beim OC ausnutzen.


----------



## Saiyu (2. Mai 2014)

Naja ich dachte einfach weil heruntertakten = weniger strom verbrauch xD
Aber wie gesagt ich kenne mich da nicht aus 

CPU ist ein Xeon E3 1230 v3 

Okay super dann würd ich mir die schicke Grafikkarte doch einfach mal bestellen


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Mai 2014)

Mit nem Xeon kannst du auch locker noch OC betreiben. Ohne Bios-Mod kriegst du das Netzteil nicht klein, mit dieser Karte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß mit der Karte


----------



## Raptorit (3. Mai 2014)

sollte gehen.


----------



## Twiller (5. Mai 2014)

Wie kann ein 450W Netzteil locker ausreichend sein bei einer Grafikkarte, die allein!!! schon unter Last um die 400W benötigt und die Lastspitze eines Netzteils 80% der Leistung (in diesem Falle also 360W!) nicht übersteigen soll?

Hab ich da irgendwas falsch verstanden?!

P.S.: Ich komme grob über den Daumen gepeilt bei den übrigen Komponenten des Fragestellers schon allein auf einen Verbrauch von 132W!


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Mai 2014)

Hast du ne Quelle dafür, das die Karte 400W schluckt? Ich ahne schon was kommt, nämlich die Angabe für das Gesamtsystem.


----------



## Twiller (5. Mai 2014)

Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase



> Unter Last verzeichnen wir mit 403 Watt dann 23 Watt mehr Leistung als bei der Radeon R9 290 im Referenzdesign und 20 Watt mehr als die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X. Dies lässt sich mit den höheren Frequenzen erklären.


----------



## eXquisite (5. Mai 2014)

Ein Kumpel hat diese Karte selber und wollte wissen was diese nun verbraucht. Daher haben wir den Rechner mit IGPU und mit Karte unter Last gesetzt und subtrahiert. Die Karte verbrauchte bei uns nur rund 285 Watt.

Vielleicht sind unsere Werte ungenau gewesen aber wir werden garantiert keine 115 Watt daneben liegen und die karte + ein paar Festplatten und einem 4770k kommt schon hin mit 400 Watt. Daher tippe ich auf das gleiche wie Chiller. Außerdem passiert das den meisten Review lesern, da Computerbase und Chip nur die Gesamtsystemlast messen.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## eXquisite (5. Mai 2014)

Hehe steht riesig und Fett drüber. "Leistungsaufnahme (System)"

Außerdem habe ich getippt während du das gepostet hast. Mir war klar das eine Computerbase Review kommt


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Mai 2014)

Genau so ist es, Computerbase misst die Leistungsaufnahme vom Gesamtsystem


----------



## Twiller (5. Mai 2014)

Okay, könntet ihr mir auch ganz kurz erläutern, was ich unter "Gesamtsystem" zu verstehen habe? Etwa die Gesamtheit aller Hardwarekomponenten? Wie kann ich denn dann herausfinden, wieviel nur die Karte verbraucht? Ich hab wirklich geglaubt, die 400W beziehen sich nur auf die Karte.

Übrigens: Der Netzteil Calculator von be quiet! selbst gibt bei einem 500W Netzteil eine Auslastung von 83% an.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Mai 2014)

Genau, alle Komponenten zusammen. Die haben vermutlich ein Strommessgerät genutzt und das an die Steckdose angeschlossen, anders ist das für normale Tester auch gar nicht machbar.


----------



## Twiller (5. Mai 2014)

Dann danke ich wirklich für die Aufklärung, bin da von einer falschen Annahme ausgegangen.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Mai 2014)

Und das mit der Lastspitze ist auch eohl PCLaden-um-die-Ecke-hat-ComputerBild-gelesen. Wenn du das 450Watt mit 432W auf 12V belasten darfst, dann tu es (auch auf Dauer).


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2014)

Twiller schrieb:


> Okay, könntet ihr mir auch ganz kurz erläutern, was ich unter "Gesamtsystem" zu verstehen habe? Etwa die Gesamtheit aller Hardwarekomponenten? Wie kann ich denn dann herausfinden, wieviel nur die Karte verbraucht? Ich hab wirklich geglaubt, die 400W beziehen sich nur auf die Karte.



Du kannst Grafikkarten nur dann korrekt messen wenn du Messpunkte an der Grafikkarte hast.



Twiller schrieb:


> Übrigens: Der Netzteil Calculator von be quiet! selbst gibt bei einem 500W Netzteil eine Auslastung von 83% an.


 
Weil die Calculatoren auch immer sinnlose Angaben haben.
So berechnen die für ein Laufwerk bzw. Festplatte 25-30 Watt was natürlich Unsinn ist.


----------



## Saiyu (5. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch in verschiedenen Review´s gelesen dass die Karte sehr viel Strom verbraucht, aber eben wie schon erwähnt wurde, dann auch gesehen das meistens (oder immer?) gesamt-system angaben zu finden sind. Teilweise sieht man ja auch bei den "Geforderten Netzteilen" für diese Grafikkarte dinge wie "mindestens 750w marken netzteil" usw, was ja zum glück nicht stimmt, wie ich hier im Forum ebenfalls aufgeklärt wurde . Wie viel mein System dann letzten Endes Verbraucht, werde ich aber glaube ich dennoch mal schauen, ich müsste noch so eine Energiekosten-Messgerät haben, das Interessiert mich irgendwie . Ich Poste es dann in nächster Zeit. Die Bezahlung kam nun an und müsste somit direkt versendet werden, und im laufe der Woche ankommen *-*, ich freue mich auf jedenfall riesig, zumal ja die Never Seattle Spiele (für mich) gerade sehr gut sind!


----------



## eXquisite (5. Mai 2014)

> Ich habe auch in verschiedenen Review´s gelesen dass die Karte sehr viel Strom verbraucht, aber eben wie schon erwähnt wurde, dann auch gesehen das meistens (oder immer?) gesamt-system angaben zu finden sind. Teilweise sieht man ja auch bei den "Geforderten Netzteilen" für diese Grafikkarte dinge wie "mindestens 750w marken netzteil" usw, was ja zum glück nicht stimmt, wie ich hier im Forum ebenfalls aufgeklärt wurde . Wie viel mein System dann letzten Endes Verbraucht, werde ich aber glaube ich dennoch mal schauen, ich müsste noch so eine Energiekosten-Messgerät haben, das Interessiert mich irgendwie . Ich Poste es dann in nächster Zeit. Die Bezahlung kam nun an und müsste somit direkt versendet werden, und im laufe der Woche ankommen *-*, ich freue mich auf jedenfall riesig, zumal ja die Never Seattle Spiele (für mich) gerade sehr gut sind!



@Saiyu Auf der Website von Sapphire wird für den  Betrieb dieser Karte ein 750 Watt Netzteil empfohlen. Das Günstigste 750 Watt Netzteil, welches ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe wäre das Xilence Power 750W Gaming Edition  für 80 Euro. Da ein be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W  auch Rund 80 Euro kostet kommen die Hersteller Angaben doch ungefair hin. Man muss sie eben nur umrechnen  Die Wattzahl sagt nichts über das Netzteil aus, daher geben sie genau aus solchen Gründen hohe Wattzahlen an, in der Hoffnung, das unwissende wenigstens ein nicht direkt beim Einschalten abbrennendes PSU kaufen, denn mehr als ineffizient laufen oder abbrennen kann bei dem Xilence doch nicht passieren 

LG. eXquisite


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> @Saiyu Auf der Website von Sapphire wird für den  Betrieb dieser Karte ein 750 Watt Netzteil empfohlen. Das Günstigste 750 Watt Netzteil, welches ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe wäre das Xilence Power 750W Gaming Edition  für 80 Euro. Da ein be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W  auch Rund 80 Euro kostet kommen die Hersteller Angaben doch ungefair hin. Man muss sie eben nur umrechnen  Die Wattzahl sagt nichts über das Netzteil aus, daher geben sie genau aus solchen Gründen hohe Wattzahlen an, in der Hoffnung, das unwissende wenigstens ein nicht direkt beim Einschalten abbrennendes PSU kaufen, denn mehr als ineffizient laufen oder abbrennen kann bei dem Xilence doch nicht passieren
> 
> LG. eXquisite


Ich glaube du hast noch nichts von den Netzteilungeheuern aus den Untiefen des Netzteilmarktes gehört, hier mal eine Auswahl:
Produktvergleich Techsolo TP-730, 730W ATX 2.3, Inter-Tech Energon SL-700W 700W ATX 2.2 (88882052), MS-Tech Value Edition 750W ATX 2.3 (MS-N750-VAL), MS-Tech Value Edition 850W ATX 2.3 (MS-N850-VAL), Inter-Tech Combat Power CP 750W ATX 2.2 (88882014)
80 Euro für ein 750W Netzteil wirken dagegen sogar fast premium


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2014)

Das Techsolo ist ja geil, 730 Watt und das mit jeweils 19A auf 2 Leitungen. 
Die können ja zaubern und das ganze auch noch für unter 30 Euro.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Mai 2014)

MS-Tech ist noch besser, die verkaufen das selbe Netzteil nur mit 750 Watt auf dem Aufkleber. Ich denke die 5 Euro Aufpreis sind daher hervorragend angelegt 

Auch gut: Durch die Hülle von allen Techsolo und MS-Tech Netzteilen schimmert die passive PFC-Spule, zumindest Techsolo ist so fair und bleibt bei der wahrheit


----------



## eXquisite (6. Mai 2014)

*******, ich weine gerade.


----------

